# Reo trashout crews needed!!!



## HollandPPC

Another CL ad. What do y'all think?

Trashout crews needed for forclosed properties $15.00-$19.00 per cubic yard. This is not a flat rate like some of the companies out there where you make nothing. Must have dependable trasportation,Trailer, computer with high speed internet, digital camera, pass background ck and a willing to work. Weekly pay. Please respond with name and phone number and best time to contact.


----------



## GTX63

If it is a contractor and not another regional, it sounds like he is making enough to pay his help a little better than the going rates these days.


----------



## HollandPPC

GTX63 said:


> If it is a contractor and not another regional, it sounds like he is making enough to pay his help a little better than the going rates these days.


Assuming the guy pays and you dont get screwed constantly with heavy debris. A far cry still from back in the day.


----------



## GTX63

Yes, it is a far cry from the days when you could make real (REAL) money completing trashouts. If someone had told me five years ago companies would be paying $250-$300 in 2012 for initial service orders I would have built an underground bunker.


----------



## BRADSConst

HollandPPC said:


> Another CL ad. What do y'all think?
> 
> Trashout crews needed for forclosed properties $15.00-$19.00 per cubic yard. This is not a flat rate like some of the companies out there where you make nothing. Must have dependable trasportation,Trailer, computer with high speed internet, digital camera, pass background ck and a willing to work. Weekly pay. Please respond with name and phone number and best time to contact.


 
No problem, have the dumpsters sitting by the garage and front door and I can get my guys to load it for you for $19/ CYD  I'll even take pictures for you! If you want the pics to SG standards, have the dumpsters already marked 1/4 , 1/2 , and 3/4.......Please note my dry erase marker doesn't work so you won't get the before shots with the CYD listed in each room


----------



## Craigslist Hack

I am a small company and I pay my guys $20.00 per cube. I wish I could pay better. We don't do any package deals at all.


----------



## NewEnglandProp

GTX63 said:


> Yes, it is a far cry from the days when you could make real (REAL) money completing trashouts. If someone had told me five years ago companies would be paying $250-$300 in 2012 for initial service orders I would have built an underground bunker.


Initials were @ 1,250 when we started turning em down, course that was 2004

We do very little now for Nationals, and funny story we have one bank who contacts us direct for bids and 5 mins later we get the same request from a national as the bank gets 2 quotes, one from us one from them-so funny cause the bank usually tells us the national is sooo slow and we always get the work direct from the bank-in these circumstances the middleman has been removed so to say lol


----------



## kninegirl

NewEnglandProp said:


> Initials were @ 1,250 when we started turning em down, course that was 2004
> 
> We do very little now for Nationals, and funny story we have one bank who contacts us direct for bids and 5 mins later we get the same request from a national as the bank gets 2 quotes, one from us one from them-so funny cause the bank usually tells us the national is sooo slow and we always get the work direct from the bank-in these circumstances the middleman has been removed so to say lol


 
How do you get in touch with the bank directly?


----------



## GTX63

Brokers we sevice locally hook us up. Sometimes when doing work thru the broker, the lender will have questions and they will forward them to us. After that, they seem to keep us on file. We have submitted multiple bids thru different entities for the same property lots of times.


----------



## STARBABY

I have a local bank that I take care of there forcloures. I bid ,after approval and work is complete I have a check at the end of the week.


----------



## garylaps

kninegirl said:


> How do you get in touch with the bank directly?


Last week I made up a fall flyer introducing my company and services. (not only PP/reo work but handyman services as well) with small sample price sheet attatched with a few business cards clipped to it. I then went to all the local banks and real estate brokers and asked to see the person that takes care of foreclosers....Gave my speil, asked for a chance to take care of them. Most local banks don't deal with the nationals, they clean the properties themselves. Tomorrow I'm winterizing a forclosed bar/grill. Not much for handing out 20 flyers but it's just a start. Get out there and get noticed! start a buzzzzz


----------



## BPWY

garylaps said:


> Last week I made up a fall flyer introducing my company and services. (not only PP/reo work but handyman services as well) with small sample price sheet attatched with a few business cards clipped to it. I then went to all the local banks and real estate brokers and asked to see the person that takes care of foreclosers....Gave my speil, asked for a chance to take care of them. Most local banks don't deal with the nationals, they clean the properties themselves. Tomorrow I'm winterizing a forclosed bar/grill. Not much for handing out 20 flyers but it's just a start. Get out there and get noticed! start a buzzzzz






I have yet in my area to run across a "local" bank that retains their mortgage loans.
The ink aint even dry on the buyer's signature and its been sold to a servicing company.


----------



## SagesServices

BPWY said:


> I have yet in my area to run across a "local" bank that retains their mortgage loans.
> The ink aint even dry on the buyer's signature and its been sold to a servicing company.


 
BoA is like that, around here they get one month behind and it goes to Everhome or Loancare. Wells seems to be the one that holds on to them the most. BB&T is hit and miss. Some outfits I've never heard of like OneWest are taking over loans. Lots of HomeSteps houses here, they rent them out and maintain them. The newer ones at least.

Pinelands Preservation is has a CL add for Gadsden, AL that offers a huge $10 per cube for trash outs.. I wonder what they give for recuts... probably $15.


----------



## JFMURFY

HollandPPC said:


> Another CL ad. What do y'all think?
> 
> Trashout crews needed for forclosed properties $15.00-$19.00 per cubic yard.
> 
> Anyone insane enought to do a trash-out for $19 bucks a yard ought to have his/her head examined.


----------



## nopay

property preservation of tn, inc. who is the middle man for the BAC pays $12.60 a yard for conv, and $21 for FHA. people are waiting in line to accept the work, they will reassign an order in a heart beat if you give em any back talk.



JFMURFY said:


> HollandPPC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another CL ad. What do y'all think?
> 
> Trashout crews needed for forclosed properties $15.00-$19.00 per cubic yard.
> 
> Anyone insane enought to do a trash-out for $19 bucks a yard ought to have his/her head examined.
Click to expand...


----------



## BPWY

That's really low down and evil of any company to take advantage of folks out of work and desperate for any income.


----------



## GTX63

I had a rep from a National tell me that bringing up last years prices is like remembering when bread was a nickel. Yeah, well the price of bread has gone up...:whistling2:

Just a quick refresher for new posters, only a short time ago, it was common to bill a National $40 to $50 per cubic yard for debris, $10 gallon for paint, tires, solvents. We still do for our private clients, but the reason they keep dropping the prices is because folks who don't know any different and can't calculate costs, accept it.


----------



## JFMURFY

kninegirl said:


> How do you get in touch with the bank directly?


Google them, but be prepared and be persistant.


----------



## GTX63

Rehabbed the interior of a single family home thru the broker. Bank had additional requests, so the broker just forwarded them to us and voila. The lender took our info and started sending over bids and work orders straight to us. Great way to grow your business, just rinse and repeat.
Take care of the locals and they take care of you. 
The nationals, ehh, not so much.


----------



## HollandPPC

nopay said:


> property preservation of tn, inc. who is the middle man for the BAC pays $12.60 a yard for conv, and $21 for FHA. people are waiting in line to accept the work, they will reassign an order in a heart beat if you give em any back
> 
> If you or anyone works for $12.60 they are retarded. With all the hassle and BS of a regional $21.00 is laughable as well.


----------



## FieldServices

*Cubic Yard*

Get Consistent Pricing if you can. Some items you want to fluctuate, others you don't want a pricing matrix and others you want consistent. Debris should be consistent and $15-$19.00 per CYD isn't bad at all. 3x3x3 I'd remove all day for $15.00 a CYD. Not on the gravy train and understand the game :thumbup:

$19.00 is solid for a company, paying a regional, paying a small crew with crews. 

Weekly pay- that's brassy of them but very nice. I say brassy due to the fact, what if..just what if something isn't completed properly or a back-charge WITH justification is due... 

Not bad! 




HollandPPC said:


> Another CL ad. What do y'all think?
> 
> Trashout crews needed for forclosed properties $15.00-$19.00 per cubic yard. This is not a flat rate like some of the companies out there where you make nothing. Must have dependable trasportation,Trailer, computer with high speed internet, digital camera, pass background ck and a willing to work. Weekly pay. Please respond with name and phone number and best time to contact.


----------



## BPWY

$19 is good pay?????????????????


Are you able to get your properties cleaned out and the debris removed for free?

I sure can't and will not touch $19 per debris!


----------



## FieldServices

*$19.00 Debris*

It's not the best pay but it's not bad for a service crew. I've seen it down to $15.00 and crews making money all day long with it. When you get into having to purchase dumpsters that's a different story- Hopefully the company would do what's reasonable, help out and purchase dumpsters! :thumbsup:

You can't touch it or choose not to? How many crews do you run?





BPWY said:


> $19 is good pay?????????????????
> 
> 
> Are you able to get your properties cleaned out and the debris removed for free?
> 
> I sure can't and will not touch $19 per debris!


----------



## BPWY

FieldServices said:


> It's not the best pay but it's not bad for a service crew. I've seen it down to $15.00 and crews making money all day long with it. When you get into having to purchase dumpsters that's a different story- Hopefully the company would do what's reasonable, help out and purchase dumpsters! :thumbsup:
> 
> You can't touch it or choose not to? How many crews do you run?




Both, I am not ignorant enough to subject my business to willfully going out of business.

I have one crew, me and usually two helpers on trash outs.



Besides as I mentioned last night........... I get local work that grosses $800 with one helper for 5 hours. PAID IN CASH THAT DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No way I'm working for such under the bargain basement prices as $15 per and I pay all associated expenses. Its just not going to happen.

I am not working for my health and I definitely am not running a charity. 
Which is exactly what working for $15 per is............ charity work.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> $19 is good pay?????????????????
> 
> 
> Are you able to get your properties cleaned out and the debris removed for free?
> 
> I sure can't and will not touch $19 per debris!


I get a few at $20- $25 I can dump my 16YD trailer for $40 Can i make money? Sure. Do i accept this price all the time? No but myself and my main guy can load a dump trailer in a little over an hour if where not sorting through goodies. I'll only do them that cheap if i know they have someone else in their pocket in the area. Just did one yesterday. If i pay my help $40 and pay the dump $40 and i have 2 hours total in travel time from the shop to the house to the dump and home plus an hour and a half loading that's nearly 70 bucks an hour. Where can i go make that? What i don't get are the guys doing this in bigger cities where the dump fees are ASTRONOMICAL!! The same load i dump in my county for $40 would cost nearly $300 to dump 2 counties south of me.......


----------



## HollandPPC

It is easy to be an arm chair quarterback and say you can make money at 15 a cube. In reality though when you get out in the "field" 15 bucks is an absolute joke, that is if you are running a legitimate company. There is a huge difference between a truckload of bricks and a truckload of feathers but hell if you are making the good money at $15.00 it doesn't matter. 


PS. I like your use of GMAIL to attract all us high quality contractors. 



FieldServices said:


> Get Consistent Pricing if you can. Some items you want to fluctuate, others you don't want a pricing matrix and others you want consistent. Debris should be consistent and $15-$19.00 per CYD isn't bad at all. 3x3x3 I'd remove all day for $15.00 a CYD. Not on the gravy train and understand the game :thumbup:
> 
> $19.00 is solid for a company, paying a regional, paying a small crew with crews.
> 
> Weekly pay- that's brassy of them but very nice. I say brassy due to the fact, what if..just what if something isn't completed properly or a back-charge WITH justification is due...
> 
> Not bad!


----------



## wmhlc

:thumbup:How is it possible to make money at 15 per yard.

Trash out we did today, 18 yards 4hrs to trashout and broomsweep. Dump fee was 55.

Total bill at 15 per yard 270. Labor I pay my trashout guys 10per hr 120 labor. Works comp is around 2 per hr and my overhead is 6 per man hr. Total is 96 for the trash out

Labor plus overhead 216

So if you use my math and rates as an example I lose 1 dollar by completing the trash out. And I didn't add anything for profit.

I have a building, I have 1 office person, I pay taxes, I do everything to the law and as required by the contract with our clients, and its impossible to make money at those rates for me. I don't have anything really new or classy so my overhead is on the low side I think


----------



## GTX63

FieldServices said:


> You can't touch it or choose not to? How many crews do you run?


I choose not to.


----------



## SwiftRes

mtmtnman said:


> I get a few at $20- $25 I can dump my 16YD trailer for $40 Can i make money? Sure. Do i accept this price all the time? No but myself and my main guy can load a dump trailer in a little over an hour if where not sorting through goodies. I'll only do them that cheap if i know they have someone else in their pocket in the area. Just did one yesterday. If i pay my help $40 and pay the dump $40 and i have 2 hours total in travel time from the shop to the house to the dump and home plus an hour and a half loading that's nearly 70 bucks an hour. Where can i go make that? What i don't get are the guys doing this in bigger cities where the dump fees are ASTRONOMICAL!! The same load i dump in my county for $40 would cost nearly $300 to dump 2 counties south of me.......


Pay two guys $40/ea and run the same scenario. Then you're making $150+/hr. 30 minutes submit time and maybe another 30 minutes dealing with misc stuff. :thumbup:

We started primarily doing Cyprexx jobs which were on the lower end of the spectrum on pay. But, we just told them to reassign one today as the property was on that low end and 1 hour away. At this point in time, we make better $ doing winterizations, lawn cuts, and work for other clients. But, if we were to slow down, which we probably will after end of Oct, we will probably take them from time to time as well.


----------



## JFMURFY

FieldServices said:


> It's not the best pay but it's not bad for a service crew. I've seen it down to $15.00 and crews making money all day long with it. When you get into having to purchase dumpsters that's a different story- Hopefully the company would do what's reasonable, help out and purchase dumpsters! :thumbsup:
> 
> You can't touch it or choose not to? How many crews do you run?


You must be a regional...1st who "helps out" If your adage is to "help out" Banks and Nationals need to stay with the HUD rate less 20-25%.

2nd it doesn't make a difference who many crews an outfit has. The volume picked up has the same labor and overhead, the profit may may be flexible depending what one wants to make on a given project but the old adage of if your picking up more, your spending more.


----------



## GTX63

Landfills are getting more and more particular what they will not allow you to unload off your trailers, ie televisions, mattressess, paints, tires, etc.
Not all owner/operators have local access to recycling or hazmat drop off centers. Whether you store and dispose of them, there is a fixed cost, and more of these regionals are lumping all items at a property as "debris" in that $15-$19 per yard.

This site is for preservation but it is not specifically geared toward National or Regional service providers; meaning, $15 may be ok for you and yours but it doesn't fly for the majority of professional grade businesses here.


----------



## HollandPPC

Exactly. 



GTX63 said:


> Landfills are getting more and more particular what they will not allow you to unload off your trailers, ie televisions, mattressess, paints, tires, etc.
> Not all owner/operators have local access to recycling or hazmat drop off centers. Whether you store and dispose of them, there is a fixed cost, and more of these regionals are lumping all items at a property as "debris" in that $15-$19 per yard.
> 
> This site is for preservation but it is not specifically geared toward National or Regional service providers; meaning, $15 may be ok for you and yours but it doesn't fly for the majority of professional grade businesses here.


----------



## NewEnglandProp

GTX63 said:


> Rehabbed the interior of a single family home thru the broker. Bank had additional requests, so the broker just forwarded them to us and voila. The lender took our info and started sending over bids and work orders straight to us. Great way to grow your business, just rinse and repeat.
> Take care of the locals and they take care of you.
> The nationals, ehh, not so much.


 
Wonder why I did not just say that in my original post. Good work done does get around and once they get your email or phone number... :whistling2:


----------



## NewEnglandProp

GTX63 said:


> I had a rep from a National tell me that bringing up last years prices is like remembering when bread was a nickel. Yeah, well the price of bread has gone up...:whistling2:
> 
> Just a quick refresher for new posters, only a short time ago, it was common to bill a National $40 to $50 per cubic yard for debris, $10 gallon for paint, tires, solvents. We still do for our private clients, but the reason they keep dropping the prices is because folks who don't know any different and can't calculate costs, accept it.


 
We still do and a lot accept, not sure if they pissed off so many people they are stuck with whom-ever but any direct contact we do give them rates at HUD -20% which we can comfortably operate at. The hazards we still charge 10 gallon 20 a tire unless truck 50 propane 20 matress 50 a/c 25 appliance 75. I do not care who tells you what- but in CT its nearly impossible to do business when your bottom line is is below the quoted prices. Lately here not sure why but they are not really asking questions anymore just "do it":shifty:


----------



## NewEnglandProp

FieldServices said:


> Get Consistent Pricing if you can. Some items you want to fluctuate, others you don't want a pricing matrix and others you want consistent. Debris should be consistent and $15-$19.00 per CYD isn't bad at all. 3x3x3 I'd remove all day for $15.00 a CYD. Not on the gravy train and understand the game :thumbup:
> 
> $19.00 is solid for a company, paying a regional, paying a small crew with crews.
> 
> Weekly pay- that's brassy of them but very nice. I say brassy due to the fact, what if..just what if something isn't completed properly or a back-charge WITH justification is due...
> 
> Not bad!


 
want to come to CT we can subcontract to you all day long- but seriously if you can make your bottom line meet and make money god bless ya-in CT that would be a pipe dream


----------



## BPWY

The only way to make money at $15 per is to dispose of the debris along a dark road some where.
Let the state clean it up and pay for disposal. 
When the sheriff catches you you'll regret taking on the work so cheap because you won't be able to afford bail.

I had a realtor tell me about her ONE TIME contractor that did that.
WY charges per dump and the genius spread it out over a couple miles. He got fined over and over and over and over etc.
The way he got caught is the sheriff found several pieces of mail with the address on it. 
They go to the property and its vacant for sale. Call the realtor and she was all to happy to throw the hack under the bus.


----------



## FieldServices

*Arm Chair Quarterback.*

If they're a great Quarterback and the team plays as a team; they'll win the game! :thumbsup:

as stated previously; 15-19$ isn't bad. IE- There's money to be made. Let's don't throw the kitchen sink in with that debris (hazards etc...) 

I'd lean more to $19 if possible as originally stated; don't get a "fluctuating" debris price. However, I know hundreds of contractors that do it for $10.00 and do make money. Now that price sucks but nonetheless; they're still making money! Yes; this is a legitimate company and these are professional crews. 


PS. The use of GMAIL is not specifically to attract high quality contractors; Of course we will not deny discussing business with a contractor. The e-mail is out there to provide transparency to the forum. 


Andrew



HollandPPC said:


> It is easy to be an arm chair quarterback and say you can make money at 15 a cube. In reality though when you get out in the "field" 15 bucks is an absolute joke, that is if you are running a legitimate company. There is a huge difference between a truckload of bricks and a truckload of feathers but hell if you are making the good money at $15.00 it doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> PS. I like your use of GMAIL to attract all us high quality contractors.


----------



## FieldServices

*Head Turner*

CT is just a different story all together. Cops up there still removing/"storing" household items on evictions?

A



NewEnglandProp said:


> want to come to CT we can subcontract to you all day long- but seriously if you can make your bottom line meet and make money god bless ya-in CT that would be a pipe dream


----------



## GTX63

FieldServices said:


> However, I know hundreds of contractors that do it for $10.00 and do make money. Now that price sucks but nonetheless; they're still making money! Yes; this is a legitimate company and these are professional crews.
> Andrew


Care to share some specific areas where $10 cyd is profitable?


----------



## HollandPPC

No you are just getting delusional. You are insane to think $10.00 a cube is profitable for anyone. You know hundreds of contractors that work at that rate? I am call [email protected] The more I hear from you the more I feel you are one of those sleazy bargain basement regionals. Just saying. 







FieldServices said:


> If they're a great Quarterback and the team plays as a team; they'll win the game! :thumbsup:
> 
> as stated previously; 15-19$ isn't bad. IE- There's money to be made. Let's don't throw the kitchen sink in with that debris (hazards etc...)
> 
> I'd lean more to $19 if possible as originally stated; don't get a "fluctuating" debris price. However, I know hundreds of contractors that do it for $10.00 and do make money. Now that price sucks but nonetheless; they're still making money! Yes; this is a legitimate company and these are professional crews.
> 
> 
> PS. The use of GMAIL is not specifically to attract high quality contractors; Of course we will not deny discussing business with a contractor. The e-mail is out there to provide transparency to the forum.
> 
> 
> Andrew


----------



## mtmtnman

HollandPPC said:


> No you are just getting delusional. You are insane to think $10.00 a cube is profitable for anyone. You know hundreds of contractors that work at that rate? I am call [email protected] The more I hear from you the more I feel you are one of those sleazy bargain basement regionals. Just saying.



I hauled a bunch of brush and landscape material for a little old lady last week for $10 a cu yd. 1 dump trailer load heaped, around 16 Cu Yds. Paid each of my help a $20, paid the dump $11 No pictures, no uploads, Cash in hand. Total turn around from shop to house to dump to shop was 21 miles. Job took 2 hours total. Did i mention *CASH??*:innocent::whistling2::thumbup:


By the way, we don't sort chit out here. Open the tailgate and hit the switch!!


----------



## BPWY

HollandPPC said:


> No you are just getting delusional. You are insane to think $10.00 a cube is profitable for anyone. You know hundreds of contractors that work at that rate? I am call [email protected] The more I hear from you the more I feel you are one of those sleazy bargain basement regionals. Just saying.






True that, delusional is right.



This forum is not populated by first time FNGs that have never done trash outs and to claim that $10 per is profitable to experienced contractors some for many years is delusional because we all know better.

Labor is around $8 per and then you've got fuel costs, you've got disposal costs, you've got over head and insurance, you've got expenses associated with floating the money for 30 to 120 days or maybe never, and finally business owner's labor and profit.
$10 per is such a joke.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> True that, delusional is right.
> 
> 
> 
> This forum is not populated by first time FNGs that have never done trash outs and to claim that $10 per is profitable to experienced contractors some for many years is delusional because we all know better.
> 
> Labor is around $8 per and then you've got fuel costs, you've got disposal costs, you've got over head and insurance, you've got expenses associated with floating the money for 30 to 120 days or maybe never, and finally business owner's labor and profit.
> $10 per is such a joke.


$8 per for labor???? I pay $15 per hour minimum.


----------



## GTX63

BPWY said:


> True that, delusional is right.
> 
> 
> Labor is around $8


 
Is that for citizens?


----------



## FieldServices

*Bantering*

Look; I'm not going to get into wordplay.... What are you bantering for? Stay on original topic please. The gent or lady was asking about $15-$19.00 a CYD of debris which somehow this has managed to go beyond that... It's trivial chat!

$19.00 a CYD of debris; no discount can be made profitable. $15.00 can as well- Call the local dumping company; and figure up how many CYD of debris you'll need to haul to make it profitable. 

Depending on where you are; Dump fees in some cases are less than $30.00 and in New England around $60.00 flat fee. Don't throw in the kitchen sink... keep it debris! 

Want to talk hazards, bid accordingly; justify the dump prices for and bid for removal/labor. Now price varies! 

Call my bluff all you desire; if it makes you feel good. I know at least a hundred that work at that rate, I know an additional 35 or so that work at $15; add an additional couple hundred at $18 CYD and about 50+ that work at $25. a CYD. They do not work for me! 

For the record; I'm not a sleazy bargain basement regional but I do appreciate your opinion. 

~Andrew




HollandPPC said:


> No you are just getting delusional. You are insane to think $10.00 a cube is profitable for anyone. You know hundreds of contractors that work at that rate? I am call [email protected] The more I hear from you the more I feel you are one of those sleazy bargain basement regionals. Just saying.


----------



## FieldServices

*Profitable.*

Sounds profitable to me.... what am I missing?

~Andrew




mtmtnman said:


> I hauled a bunch of brush and landscape material for a little old lady last week for $10 a cu yd. 1 dump trailer load heaped, around 16 Cu Yds. Paid each of my help a $20, paid the dump $11 No pictures, no uploads, Cash in hand. Total turn around from shop to house to dump to shop was 21 miles. Job took 2 hours total. Did i mention *CASH??*:innocent::whistling2::thumbup:
> 
> 
> By the way, we don't sort chit out here. Open the tailgate and hit the switch!!


----------



## mtmtnman

GTX63 said:


> Is that for citizens?


That's about what Labor Ready pays here. Of course they charge me around $14 per hour but i don't have to screw with taxes or work comp this way...............


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> $8 per for labor???? I pay $15 per hour minimum.





GTX63 said:


> Is that for citizens?






Per yard............... at least.


I'm paying $10 and $13 an hr.


----------



## BPWY

FieldServices said:


> Look; I'm not going to get into wordplay.... What are you bantering for? Stay on original topic please. The gent or lady was asking about $15-$19.00 a CYD of debris which somehow this has managed to go beyond that... It's trivial chat!
> 
> $19.00 a CYD of debris; no discount can be made profitable. $15.00 can as well- Call the local dumping company; and figure up how many CYD of debris you'll need to haul to make it profitable.
> 
> Depending on where you are; Dump fees in some cases are less than $30.00 and in New England around $60.00 flat fee. Don't throw in the kitchen sink... keep it debris!
> 
> Want to talk hazards, bid accordingly; justify the dump prices for and bid for removal/labor. Now price varies!
> 
> Call my bluff all you desire; if it makes you feel good. I know at least a hundred that work at that rate, I know an additional 35 or so that work at $15; add an additional couple hundred at $18 CYD and about 50+ that work at $25. a CYD. They do not work for me!
> 
> For the record; I'm not a sleazy bargain basement regional but I do appreciate your opinion.
> 
> ~Andrew






Nobody is playing with words. If you don't know what delusional means you might need to go back to school................ just saying.


Any way back to the prices, I don't believe that these hundreds of guys are making a profit for such low prices. Its just not possible in any of the parts of the country that I know guys working in.


Where I run disposal costs can reach over $25 per yard depending on the method of disposal. Of course getting a roll off is the most expensive depending where you are.
Plenty of places are charging $50 per ton for disposal if I haul it in. Depending on the weight of the trash I can get near $5 per yard just for disposal. 
No freaking way possible to make a profit at $10 per yard. No way to make a profit at $15 per.

$30 to $35 per yard is as low as I'll accept. I'm not working for free, I'm not paying the banks for the work and I certainly am not doing this for my health.


----------



## GTX63

If a guy offered to do my trashout for $10 cyd I wouldn't trust him.


----------



## SwiftRes

GTX63 said:


> If a guy offered to do my trashout for $10 cyd I wouldn't trust him.


We were swamped about 2 months ago(still are), had a clean out in town, tried to find a sub. It was about 40-50 CYD. Some guy bid $400. He said he had a dumpster to dump it in that was emptied weekly. We asked him more details, he wouldn't tell us. He said he was too busy to explain his dump methods but they were legit. We ended up dropping a dumpster and finding a different sub to load it.

Around here, it's maybe $10/CYD for a dumpster. I sometimes do $20/CYD trashouts. But I will say that those companies are not sticklers on debris count. The ones that pay more, are sticklers on CYD counts.


----------



## GTX63

OK, all serious now. Our minimum is $27.50 cyd. That's for a repeat customer and before any hazards, etc. It is a bare bones no frills job paying my guys enough we all make money. I didn't create the market, but if someone believes it is $10 or $15, well ok then.


----------



## JFMURFY

Depending on where you are; Dump fees in some cases are less than $30.00 and in New England around $60.00 flat fee. Don't throw in the kitchen sink... keep it debris! 


Hello Andrew,
Here in New England,(CT to be specific) if you want a roll-off, 1st your gonna pay a "spot" fee and no matter what the size, and thats generally $125-$150. Tip fee's for 10-20 cyd roll-off are generally up to 3/ton. Anything over 3/ton is $85-90/ton.


----------



## nopay

you think if you talk educated.(offering information or something of value in learning) some people will have faith or confidence in what you are saying. BULLSH!T is what you are offering.!!!


FieldServices said:


> Look; I'm not going to get into wordplay.... What are you bantering for? Stay on original topic please. The gent or lady was asking about $15-$19.00 a CYD of debris which somehow this has managed to go beyond that... It's trivial chat!
> 
> $19.00 a CYD of debris; no discount can be made profitable. $15.00 can as well- Call the local dumping company; and figure up how many CYD of debris you'll need to haul to make it profitable.
> 
> Depending on where you are; Dump fees in some cases are less than $30.00 and in New England around $60.00 flat fee. Don't throw in the kitchen sink... keep it debris!
> 
> Want to talk hazards, bid accordingly; justify the dump prices for and bid for removal/labor. Now price varies!
> 
> Call my bluff all you desire; if it makes you feel good. I know at least a hundred that work at that rate, I know an additional 35 or so that work at $15; add an additional couple hundred at $18 CYD and about 50+ that work at $25. a CYD. They do not work for me!
> 
> For the record; I'm not a sleazy bargain basement regional but I do appreciate your opinion.
> 
> ~Andrew


----------



## FieldServices

*Message*

Exactly- (I have called a placed where it's $60.00 a ton) It's all relative. If you have 1 cyd of debris and the dump charges $80.00... HUD pricing without discount wouldn't be profitable. As previously stated, if the crew has to get a dumpster and they're working with a good company, looking in the best interest of their crews...the company would pay for the dumpster. 



JFMURFY said:


> Depending on where you are; Dump fees in some cases are less than $30.00 and in New England around $60.00 flat fee. Don't throw in the kitchen sink... keep it debris!
> 
> 
> Hello Andrew,
> Here in New England,(CT to be specific) if you want a roll-off, 1st your gonna pay a "spot" fee and no matter what the size, and thats generally $125-$150. Tip fee's for 10-20 cyd roll-off are generally up to 3/ton. Anything over 3/ton is $85-90/ton.


----------



## FieldServices

*Offer*

You may be all roostered up, but I ain't interested in your cock a doodle doo 

Now do you want to talk Property Preservation or continue to throw sh!t around? 

I value and appreciate your opinion but I don't- "If I talk educated anything". If it sounds educated and you're associating the word with it... there's a good chance it is, Amigo!  

Call my bluff if you will; promote to a forum I'm bulls!t when I'm establishing an identity - It's best to know what you're talking about. 


~A 



nopay said:


> you think if you talk educated.(offering information or something of value in learning) some people will have faith or confidence in what you are saying. BULLSH!T is what you are offering.!!!


----------



## PropPresPro

FieldServices said:


> You may be all roostered up, but I ain't interested in your cock a doodle doo
> 
> Now do you want to talk Property Preservation or continue to throw sh!t around?
> 
> I value and appreciate your opinion but I don't- "If I talk educated anything". If it sounds educated and you're associating the word with it... there's a good chance it is, Amigo!
> 
> Call my bluff if you will; promote to a forum I'm bulls!t when I'm establishing an identity - It's best to know what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> ~A


Now where's the 'wordplay' coming from?:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## BPWY

FieldServices said:


> As previously stated, if the crew has to get a dumpster and they're working with a good company, looking in the best interest of their crews...the company would pay for the dumpster.





You are talking about two entirely different things!


In the scenario you are talking about here this is an employee/employer situation where the boss calls for a dumpster and pays the guys $10 per yard for labor. 

This is primarily a forum populated by sub contractors.




Just clarifying things a little.


----------



## JFMURFY

FieldServices said:


> You may be all roostered up, but I ain't interested in your cock a doodle doo
> 
> Now do you want to talk Property Preservation or continue to throw sh!t around?
> 
> I value and appreciate your opinion but I don't- "If I talk educated anything". If it sounds educated and you're associating the word with it... there's a good chance it is, Amigo!
> 
> Call my bluff if you will; promote to a forum I'm bulls!t when I'm establishing an identity - It's best to know what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> ~A


 
What the hell is this kid talking about. The long an short of it is that $19 a cubic yard is not profitable. Some inexperienced yokels might believe it is...for a while. Then after they see their bank account being depleted they will see the reality that it is just not.


----------



## JDRM

What do you guys get per cyd of debris?


----------



## GTX63

27.50/32.00/40.00 depends on the client, the distance and what it is.


----------



## FieldServices

*Clarifying.*

No, not talking about employee/employer situation. Just clarifying. 


Originally Posted by FieldServices 
As previously stated, if the crew has to get a dumpster and they're working with a good company, looking in the best interest of their crews...the company would pay for the dumpster.




BPWY said:


> You are talking about two entirely different things!
> 
> 
> In the scenario you are talking about here this is an employee/employer situation where the boss calls for a dumpster and pays the guys $10 per yard for labor.
> 
> This is primarily a forum populated by sub contractors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just clarifying things a little.


----------



## FieldServices

*Paid*

Anywhere from $18 up. depends on the client and the agreement. 




JDRM said:


> What do you guys get per cyd of debris?


----------



## BPWY

FieldServices said:


> No, not talking about employee/employer situation. Just clarifying.
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by FieldServices
> As previously stated, if the crew has to get a dumpster and they're working with a good company, looking in the best interest of their crews...the company would pay for the dumpster.




A company hiring employees at $10 per yard for labor and paying for the dumpster for their guys is the only way this scenario that you are talking about makes sense.


----------



## wmhlc

I'm not 100% sure but I'm about 90% sure that if a client pays for the dumpster and hires out a conctractor to remove the debris, they are actually employees of the clients.

The irs website says if the client supplies any equipment, labor, tools they are suppose to be paid as employees and not subcontractors.

So if thats the case you paying subs 10 per yard and paying for the dumpster is 100% illegal and you must supply workers comp on the guys, pay the payroll taxes, unemployment tax, and the company share of the federal tax.

If I was you I would call a lawyer and double check because you don't want a pissed off sub turning you in for that. I known of a roofing company and the owner is sitting in jail for 5 years for almost the same stuff you are talking about doing.



FieldServices said:


> No, not talking about employee/employer situation. Just clarifying.
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by FieldServices
> As previously stated, if the crew has to get a dumpster and they're working with a good company, looking in the best interest of their crews...the company would pay for the dumpster.


----------



## JDRM

wmhlc said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I'm about 90% sure that if a client pays for the dumpster and hires out a conctractor to remove the debris, they are actually employees of the clients.
> 
> The irs website says if the client supplies any equipment, labor, tools they are suppose to be paid as employees and not subcontractors.
> 
> So if thats the case you paying subs 10 per yard and paying for the dumpster is 100% illegal and you must supply workers comp on the guys, pay the payroll taxes, unemployment tax, and the company share of the federal tax.
> 
> If I was you I would call a lawyer and double check because you don't want a pissed off sub turning you in for that. I known of a roofing company and the owner is sitting in jail for 5 years for almost the same stuff you are talking about doing.


Exactly what I was thinking! Who pays employees by the cyd, or by the lawn cut, wint, etc.? My guys are paid hourly and I supply everything including water to drink! And sometimes even lunch.:thumbsup:


----------



## STARBABY

JDRM said:


> Exactly what I was thinking! Who pays employees by the cyd, or by the lawn cut, wint, etc.? My guys are paid hourly and I supply everything including water to drink! And sometimes even lunch.:thumbsup:


 
Same here! Is getting harder to find good help :sad:


----------



## BPWY

Paying for production is always the best way........... BUT then you have quality to worry about.


----------



## STARBABY

JDRM said:


> Exactly what I was thinking! Who pays employees by the cyd, or by the lawn cut, wint, etc.? My guys are paid hourly and I supply everything including water to drink! And sometimes even lunch.:thumbsup:


 
Same here! Is getting harder to find good help :sad:


----------



## FieldServices

*Make Sense.*

In and of by itself it does makes sense. 



BPWY said:


> A company hiring employees at $10 per yard for labor and paying for the dumpster for their guys is the only way this scenario that you are talking about makes sense.


----------



## PropPresPro

FieldServices said:


> In and of by itself it does makes sense.


I don't know what my problem is, but I seem to be having a hard time deciphering your use of the English language in your last couple of posts:001_unsure::confused1::huh:


----------



## GTX63

Wut? :huh:


----------



## nopay

i told ya'll what he was offering.! watch out, i reckon you may step in it and dirty your work boots.


PropPresPro said:


> I don't know what my problem is, but I seem to be having a hard time deciphering your use of the English language in your last couple of posts:001_unsure::confused1::huh:


----------



## NewEnglandProp

JFMURFY said:


> Depending on where you are; Dump fees in some cases are less than $30.00 and in New England around $60.00 flat fee. Don't throw in the kitchen sink... keep it debris!
> 
> 
> Hello Andrew,
> Here in New England,(CT to be specific) if you want a roll-off, 1st your gonna pay a "spot" fee and no matter what the size, and thats generally $125-$150. Tip fee's for 10-20 cyd roll-off are generally up to 3/ton. Anything over 3/ton is $85-90/ton.


 
Im glad you realize that, others seem not to understand or seem to be asleep at the wheel-our company doing everything and I mean everything by the book legal you would have to be operating at a loss if your hauling at under 39 a cube and we get a few dollars more (42.50 per) from repeat customers and 50 from one night stands-CT is a totally different monster-I spoke with a friend who turned me onto a well know Utah national-he is based in fl, got at the time $25 a cube and could dump it AT THE CURB down there-try that in CT:yawn:


----------



## Trash magician

HollandPPC said:


> Another CL ad. What do y'all think?
> 
> Trashout crews needed for forclosed properties $15.00-$19.00 per cubic yard. This is not a flat rate like some of the companies out there where you make nothing. Must have dependable trasportation,Trailer, computer with high speed internet, digital camera, pass background ck and a willing to work. Weekly pay. Please respond with name and phone number and best time to contact.



.............................


----------



## iron moe

my truck and crew will not leave the drive way for no less than 25cy to dump. 35 dump fee at the dump. helper 8hr.


----------



## SevenOne

I have a vendor recruiter for A2Z looking for a vendor working this area in PA. Its way out of my footprint so I thought Id ask you guys if it falls into any of yours?


----------



## Ohnojim

*Ah, the Laural Highlands. Cross two mountains to get*



SevenOne said:


> I have a vendor recruiter for A2Z looking for a vendor working this area in PA. Its way out of my footprint so I thought Id ask you guys if it falls into any of yours?


Anywhere. I wouldn't work that are if I lived right in the middle of it.


----------



## Valley

Ohnojim said:


> Anywhere. I wouldn't work that are if I lived right in the middle of it.



I live right in Johnstown, I would never work for them with thier bull prices.


----------



## Cleanupman

kninegirl said:


> How do you get in touch with the bank directly?


make a prospectus and go talk to them....if you need help contact me


----------



## Cleanupman

wmhlc said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I'm about 90% sure that if a client pays for the dumpster and hires out a conctractor to remove the debris, they are actually employees of the clients.
> 
> The irs website says if the client supplies any equipment, labor, tools they are suppose to be paid as employees and not subcontractors.
> 
> So if thats the case you paying subs 10 per yard and paying for the dumpster is 100% illegal and you must supply workers comp on the guys, pay the payroll taxes, unemployment tax, and the company share of the federal tax.
> 
> If I was you I would call a lawyer and double check because you don't want a pissed off sub turning you in for that. I known of a roofing company and the owner is sitting in jail for 5 years for almost the same stuff you are talking about doing.


You would be correct....watch for this issue to come to the surface soon as everyone is pushing "employee back ground" checks on...well if you sign in to it...employees...we will not go down this road with any company wishing to hire our services...
I'm sorry but those of you that are sitting there right now saying..."if you have nothing to hide"...that is the mindset of an employee and that is how this industry got so  up... so perhaps you should find a business course to take so you might understand the purpose of a business license, insurance, w-2 employees, a B&E analysis, the function of a cash flow statement, etc...:whistling2::whistling2:

didn't mean for the soapbox to get so big but you get the idea. Far too many individuals in this industry that are not business people and merely just another employee with no benefits:blink:


----------



## Cleanupman

FieldServices said:


> Look; I'm not going to get into wordplay.... What are you bantering for? Stay on original topic please. The gent or lady was asking about $15-$19.00 a CYD of debris which somehow this has managed to go beyond that... It's trivial chat!
> 
> $19.00 a CYD of debris; no discount can be made profitable. $15.00 can as well- Call the local dumping company; and figure up how many CYD of debris you'll need to haul to make it profitable.
> 
> Depending on where you are; Dump fees in some cases are less than $30.00 and in New England around $60.00 flat fee. Don't throw in the kitchen sink... keep it debris!
> 
> Want to talk hazards, bid accordingly; justify the dump prices for and bid for removal/labor. Now price varies!
> 
> Call my bluff all you desire; if it makes you feel good. I know at least a hundred that work at that rate, I know an additional 35 or so that work at $15; add an additional couple hundred at $18 CYD and about 50+ that work at $25. a CYD. They do not work for me!
> 
> For the record; I'm not a sleazy bargain basement regional but I do appreciate your opinion.
> 
> ~Andrew


You personally know this many PP Contractors???
I'm calling your bluff.....
who are they and please ask them for a brief statement endorsing you....
You have stated that you have that you personally know at least 385 contractors working for below industry standard pricing....my my you do get around.....
While I do work and associate with several hundred contractors across this country and work directly with many in my local area I do not know that many to make a statement like that. I find it difficult to believe that many people have let you in on their companies financing....:whistling2::whistling2:
Just sayin':blink:


----------



## BPWY

Cleanupman said:


> make a prospectus and go talk to them....if you need help contact me







FIRST you have to find a local bank that keeps their mortgages. 


To date all of the ones I have talked to tell me they sell their mortgages before the ink on the paper work is dry.


----------



## BPWY

Cleanupman said:


> You personally know this many PP Contractors???
> I'm calling your bluff.....
> who are they and please ask them for a brief statement endorsing you....
> You have stated that you have that you personally know at least 385 contractors working for below industry standard pricing....my my you do get around.....
> While I do work and associate with several hundred contractors across this country and work directly with many in my local area I do not know that many to make a statement like that. I find it difficult to believe that many people have let you in on their companies financing....:whistling2::whistling2:
> Just sayin':blink:





Going by the name and the claim that was made, one would be led to assume that this guy is a regional defending his low axx pay rates.


----------



## Cleanupman

With all due respect Field Services Andrew...you're pretty ballsy...IMHO you do not have a clear understanding of business...
To load one cubic yard of debris....let's for one minute say the debris is "slightly" piled up...it takes about 30 minutes to load, another 20 to get to the dump site, another 15 to unload, gas, insurance, etc kills the $10 a yard...hell it even squashes $15-$18 a yard, so now you have worked for nothing...it is obvious by how vehemently you are defending this fee structure;
#1 you have no value for your time
#2 you're a cloak and dager employee from one of the NAMC, ROM, OUOM attempting to justify BS pricing for your superiors
#3 IMHO just plain nutzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Sorry dude but there is absolutely no way those numbers work for anyone that has a lick of common sense in the business world...there is a reason that HUD standard is $50 cyd....


----------



## BPWY

Check his profile, he aint logged into the forum in almost a year. 

Apparently he quit believing his own BS prices.


----------



## Ohnojim

*Rt. 322 is my western boundry for the most part.*



Valley said:


> I live right in Johnstown, I would never work for them with thier bull prices.


I'm just thinking your costs have to go up to work an area so spread out and up and down hills all day. The little coal patch towns can be money makers though, if things line up well.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

There is a difference between knowing guys that work for these wages and knowing guys making a good living on these wages. I am not out to get by or cover my operating costs. I need to make enough for this to be worth my time. $38.00 a cyd is my break even mark. I have to be upwards of that or it's not worth it.


----------



## BPWY

Ohnojim said:


> I'm just thinking your costs have to go up to work an area so spread out and up and down hills all day. The little coal patch towns can be money makers though, if things line up well.






You'd have a hard time working in Western states.

We have counties the size of eastern states.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

BPWY said:


> You'd have a hard time working in Western states.
> 
> We have counties the size of eastern states.


It's not just western states. I rode along once with a guy in TN and couldn't believe some of the challenges he faced with rural properties. They were not that far apart but in some of those places it can take 45 mins to go 11 miles. 

There is plenty of money still to be made out there but there won't be if guys keep accepting these low wages. As soon as NFR hears that Safeguard is getting guys to do Initial Services for $300.00 they will think they can. 

I am adamantly against unions, and complainers, but I am for standing up for yourself even if it means fighting everyone. 

This is all pretty simple the going rate for a CYD of debris is $50.00. Why should the guy sweating it out, breathing the funk, getting filthy, and most likely being harassed by some "Vendor Manager" or "State Rep" about his timelines only get $20.00? Why is it the guys on here that are getting screwed the hardest want to defend the people taking advantage of them?


----------



## GTX63

They have never experienced a 
$50 cyd trashout, a $200 wint, or a $150 initial 15k grasscut. They are happy with what they know.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

GTX63 said:


> They have never experienced a
> $50 cyd trashout, a $200 wint, or a $150 initial 15k grasscut. They are happy with what they know.


Yep! They can probably pay the bills on what they are making but one truck transmission, one rod through a mower engine, and they are out of the business. 

You have to have PROFIT and I don't think most small business owners realize that. 

Two guys in a truck have to make profit or they won't be in a truck long.


----------



## david

*hi*

10.00 is profitable? your definetly not using dumpsters at 10 cu yd and landfills here are not close,sometimes 2 or 3 counties away from jobsite,time fuel labor dump fees = no profit,someone had a little too much tequila last night,drink some coffee sober up


----------

